# Picking A Golf Ball



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I've given up trying to understand the new science behind golf balls and how it would best apply to me. I've decided to try a variety of balls and see whether one or another just simply makes me feel better about how I'm hitting it.

Today, I bought a dozen each of the Callaway HX Hot, the Bridgestone E5+, the Taylormade Burner and the Titleist Pro V1X... I think what I'll do is try each ball for about 3-4 holes each during a round to see how each one feels.

Any other suggestions how I might continue this experiment?


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Wow! No suggestions? Does everyone just believe the advertising and not do some sort of empirical testing to see which ball works best for them?


----------



## TGOH (Aug 20, 2007)

Well, the only thing I REALLY pay attention to with my ball is spin, and feel off the putter. The best I've found is the Callway HX Tour 56, it spins well around the greens feels really nice off the putter. I've never really used any sort of system to test, just noticed this from what I've used in rounds before. I'd say that the idea you've got is probably a much more consistent way to determine which ball is best, though.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

TGOH said:


> Well, the only thing I REALLY pay attention to with my ball is spin, and feel off the putter. The best I've found is the Callway HX Tour 56, it spins well around the greens feels really nice off the putter. I've never really used any sort of system to test, just noticed this from what I've used in rounds before. I'd say that the idea you've got is probably a much more consistent way to determine which ball is best, though.


I was told to buy the ball based on compression that fits your club speed. Example: my club speed is 90 to 100 and therefore the ball compression should be around 90 max. I hope my gray hair didn't get in the way, but thats what I remember. the recommendation made for me is the topflite d2


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

broken tee said:


> I hope my gray hair didn't get in the way


It's terrible how that happens sometimes. The salesman in the store sees an older person and immediately thinks we swing like butterflies. My two regular golf partners are 10 and 20 years my junior and I still hit my tee shots 20-30 yards beyond them with ease. Just because I have some gray hair, (mostly missing hair), and just because I've gained weight as I've aged doesn't mean I still can't hit the ball.

BTW - Hair doesn't get gray. On women it becomes silver and on real men, it gets steel colored.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

*revisit golf balls*

is there a chart to go by and choose a golf ball with the specs?


----------



## ess32 (Oct 21, 2006)

I would see if the Bridgestone ball challange is coming near you. They had a set up at the shell / houston open letting people hit balls to measure their swing speed, ball speed and launch angle. 
Personnally I do not care for two piece balls, eg your e5. I have found the e6+(multilayer) is better off the tee and from the fairway, but still a little harder to stop on the green than the ProV. I like the e6+ for an inexpensive ball.

But enough rambling what I would suggest is get various ball representing the layer/core technology. Maybe try demo sleeves, usually 1 or 2 balls. Your e5 can represent two piece, the e6+, NXT Tour or ProV are three piece, and the Callaway Tour ix and Nike One are four piece. Who knows whats best, but the more layers the more $$. Kind of like cake. mmm


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I haven't found a ball that I really love yet I'm still trying different ones, I prefer a soft ball through they just feel nicer to hit and I haven't notice much distance diff between a softer or hard ball. and ess32 I like cake cake is yummy. hehehe


----------



## Jeronimo (Feb 17, 2008)

the most easy and best experiment is try 4 different days, the whole course, and dont take the one with you did less strokes, take the one you feel more comfortable with..


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Jeronimo said:


> the most easy and best experiment is try 4 different days, the whole course, and dont take the one with you did less strokes, take the one you feel more comfortable with..



You have to explain your reasoning to my wife, she doesn't understand this is a game of science. All she said was "bull something"


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I think I'd like Jeronimo to explain that to my soon to be wife too.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

So far I like the Bridgestone E5 best... They must be the best because I keep losing them!


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

DennisM said:


> So far I like the Bridgestone E5 best... They must be the best because I keep losing them!


They're made by Firestone that should indicate they're even hard to drive with a car


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> They're made by Firestone that should indicate they're even hard to drive with a car


Do them make the exploding golf balls too?


----------



## Jeronimo (Feb 17, 2008)

broken tee said:


> You have to explain your reasoning to my wife, she doesn't understand this is a game of science. All she said was "bull something"


:laugh: well women are not the most smartest sex when it comes to sports


----------



## Jeronimo (Feb 17, 2008)

Surtees said:


> I think I'd like Jeronimo to explain that to my soon to be wife too.


What did SHE said .?


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

she didn't quiet agree lol


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Jeronimo said:


> :laugh: well women are not the most smartest sex when it comes to sports


Now, Now we must be sensitive


----------



## Trigger (Jul 2, 2008)

Fortunately for me, and to the delight of my wife, I prefer a less expensive ball(Anything less expensive is good, unless it's shoes, of course). I have tried all of the premium balls, ProV1, ProV1x, Nike One, Bridgestone B330, Callaway HX series, etc. I am sold on the Bridgestone E6+. The feel is exceptional on regular shots, but especially with the wedges and putter, which in numero uno for me. 
I play mostly Taylormade clubs but I despise the rocks they make, aka the TP red/black.
I consider myself a decent player(HCP index 2.8 before the last 6 months not swinging a club), but the big money balls are not worth it to me.
By the way, though the Bridgestones stay in my bag, I am not opposed to using whatever I find for the occasional 240yd over the water, off the cart path, under the cart girl, on the green for a dollar shot...


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I never use my good ball for shots over the water either thats where the pond ball and rubbish balls that i have in my bag come in very handy it's cheaper to lose them...


----------



## Jeronimo (Feb 17, 2008)

Losing balls in the water.

Frustrating i guess. .


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> I never use my good ball for shots over the water either thats where the pond ball and rubbish balls that i have in my bag come in very handy it's cheaper to lose them...


Trigger: My young Aussie friend has this idea that if the balls he collects out of the water hazards have a bounce they're new, I have to pick on him other wise he'd think I was mad  but I'd like to know if you or any one uses or has used Wilson Ultras? I just got back from a holiday 60mi north of Denver and played 36 holes at Pelican Lakes in Windsor Colorado. I was getting good distance, with-in 20yards of players half my age and a skill level I'd like to posses. I'm having good results I think comparing what the others use.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Jeronimo said:


> Losing balls in the water.
> 
> Frustrating i guess. .



Yes it can be frustrating but your perfect aren't Jeronimo??


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> Trigger: My young Aussie friend has this idea that if the balls he collects out of the water hazards have a bounce they're new, I have to pick on him other wise he'd think I was mad  but I'd like to know if you or any one uses or has used Wilson Ultras? I just got back from a holiday 60mi north of Denver and played 36 holes at Pelican Lakes in Windsor Colorado. I was getting good distance, with-in 20yards of players half my age and a skill level I'd like to posses. I'm having good results I think comparing what the others use.


Bob i think that your mad anyway but i think thats why we get along. My thinking is that the balls that i get from the water are the one that i us for the shots that i'm a good chance of loosing them so it just completes the circle and i put them back into the wild to roll free.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Bob i think that your mad anyway but i think thats why we get along. My thinking is that the balls that i get from the water are the one that i us for the shots that i'm a good chance of loosing them so it just completes the circle and i put them back into the wild to roll free.


I acknowledge your ecological love of the game, but if you went to the store once in a while and bought the domestcated kind you wouldn't have to set so many free


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

DennisM said:


> I've given up trying to understand the new science behind golf balls and how it would best apply to me. I've decided to try a variety of balls and see whether one or another just simply makes me feel better about how I'm hitting it.
> 
> Today, I bought a dozen each of the Callaway HX Hot, the Bridgestone E5+, the Taylormade Burner and the Titleist Pro V1X... I think what I'll do is try each ball for about 3-4 holes each during a round to see how each one feels.
> 
> Any other suggestions how I might continue this experiment?


I've pretty much done the same thing over the last few months, and I've settled on Bridgestone too, but I'm going with the B330-S. Good driving ball, great spin for approach shots (stops quicker for me than any of the other premium balls), and nice feel off the putter. It has won out over Titleist Pro V1, Callaway HX Tour, Srixon ZUR, and Nike One. :thumbsup:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Fourputt said:


> I've pretty much done the same thing over the last few months, and I've settled on Bridgestone too, but I'm going with the B330-S. Good driving ball, great spin for approach shots (stops quicker for me than any of the other premium balls), and nice feel off the putter. It has won out over Titleist Pro V1, Callaway HX Tour, Srixon ZUR, and Nike One. :thumbsup:


Rick: I know you went to a golf show recently and got some good info. on golf balls. Now I'm not a power hitter my average distance is 250 yards and stopping well on the green using the Wilson Ultra. as I stated in a previous post, I was with in 20 yards of others half my age and they were using Callaways, Pro Vs etc.
I'm getting 15 balls for $25.00 or on sale for $10.00 are we talking what feels good to me or I'm I on to a quality ball at an in expensive price? I value your opinion.
Bob


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

broken tee said:


> Rick: I know you went to a golf show recently and got some good info. on golf balls. Now I'm not a power hitter my average distance is 250 yards and stopping well on the green using the Wilson Ultra. as I stated in a previous post, I was with in 20 yards of others half my age and they were using Callaways, Pro Vs etc.
> I'm getting 15 balls for $25.00 or on sale for $10.00 are we talking what feels good to me or I'm I on to a quality ball at an in expensive price? I value your opinion.
> Bob


No idea Bob, I'm not a technical player. If it feels good and you like it, then go for it. That's how I do it. Actually the ball that was recommended in that ball clinic I hated (Bridgestone E6). :shrug: I've tried most of the cheaper balls too (but not Wilson recently), and although there are a couple that seem to play alright for me, the B33S is better around the green than any of those cheaper balls. 

I'm not a terribly long hitter either most of the time, about where you are on average. I did crush one on Saturday in our tournament about 330, with a little bit of help from a following breeze, and about 50 yards of roll, but that was quite the exception.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

*Saturday*

Rick: I played Saturday in Windsor during some heavy weather around 1:30PM. Same for you in Littleton?


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

broken tee said:


> Rick: I played Saturday in Windsor during some heavy weather around 1:30PM. Same for you in Littleton?


Yeah, I was about on the 9th tee at that time, but our little thunderstorm went by earlier, a bit before noon. And it didn't amount to much. My course is probably 60 miles south of Windsor (I just checked it on a map... 58 miles as the crow flies), so the weather can be quite different, or at least the timing can be.


----------



## Trigger (Jul 2, 2008)

*Wilson Golf Balls*



broken tee said:


> Trigger: My young Aussie friend has this idea that if the balls he collects out of the water hazards have a bounce they're new, I have to pick on him other wise he'd think I was mad  but I'd like to know if you or any one uses or has used Wilson Ultras? I just got back from a holiday 60mi north of Denver and played 36 holes at Pelican Lakes in Windsor Colorado. I was getting good distance, with-in 20yards of players half my age and a skill level I'd like to posses. I'm having good results I think comparing what the others use.


I have tried a Wilson ball, or rather a Wilson Staff, I think. I never have been able to figure out the difference. I think it was called the 50/50. It had a really nice feel to it, but I had alot of trouble controlling it with my driver and fairway wood. It just wasn't suited for me. The bottom line is, if you like the ball, then you should play it. If it is a less expensive ball, all the better. There are a number of balls in the $25 range that work just fine, provided you are comfortable with it. I've played the NXT, Noodle, Bridgestone e5-e6, Wilson, Loco, and Callaway. They are all great balls for the money, and as long as it works for you, stick with it. 
I am a relatively low handicapper (3.8), but I still get good results with a mid-price ball. 
Premium balls are great, and give you an edge in certain aspects of the game, but not all golfers are going to see the benefit that those extra dollars get you. Now I haven't played in 6 months, so I am sure that there are new balls out I haven't tried, but I doubt that anyone has come out with the universally awesome ball.
The great thing about golf, and the reason that the industry does so much business, is that no two players are the same, so people need different types of gear.
Bottom line: If you like it, stick with it.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Thank you for your insight. Good to have you on the forum.
Bob


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> Thank you for your insight. Good to have you on the forum.
> Bob



Why dont you ever say thank you to me BOB??? I've tryed a wilson staff ball not a bad ball I didn't find any advantages is the ball but it was nice to play with. So go with what ever works for you.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> I acknowledge your ecological love of the game, but if you went to the store once in a while and bought the domestcated kind you wouldn't have to set so many free



But who would care for all the wild balls that are roaming around free?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Why dont you ever say thank you to me BOB???


I'm protecting you from ego inflation, swelled head, pump up chest, these golf diseases affect ones performance. besides your a friend.:thumbsup:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

So far, I think I like the Bridgestone E5 or the Callaway Hot best. I feel like the Hot is longer, but around the green, I seem to spin the E5 more and have hit some shots that surprised me. Both feel equally good off the putter face.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> But who would care for all the wild balls that are roaming around free?


 The wild balls are anti-social objects from brutal beatings by people who are habitual duffers, pushers, hookers slicers and hackers. The balls are much better off to become self sustaining from those retched creatures.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> The wild balls are anti-social objects from brutal beatings by people who are habitual duffers, pushers, hookers slicers and hackers. The balls are much better off to become self sustaining from those retched creatures.


Easy up bob stop calling me names....:cheeky4:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Easy up bob stop calling me names....:cheeky4:


Luke...Your not listed in the previous post for yours and my kind of golf its undefinable...:cheeky4:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> Luke...Your not listed in the previous post for yours and my kind of golf its undefinable...:cheeky4:


There are lots of parts of you Bob that are undefinable...:laugh:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

It's taken me a while to get rid of the Bridgestones... The E5 is a good ball, but I feel better about the Callaway Hot. I still have a few things to try...


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

I think I've finally succumbed to old age. I've given up on the premium balls and settled on a Callaway Warbird. It's a cheap, 2-piece ball, but it feels far better than the average Topflite. I'm getting distances from my irons that are similar to what I used to get with premium balls, and they are acceptable in the short game. I'm not a pop and stop chipper anyway... I prefer to roll the ball to the hole, so that aspect isn't an issue. For full short iron and wedge shots they will usually stop within 4 or 5 feet, and I've even backed them up a time or two. 

For me the added distance that I get over the 3 piece and 4 piece balls is the clincher. After 2 rounds in the Club Championship this week I'm still in the hunt, and that's trying to compete with young flat-bellies who hit the ball 300+. I feel good to be just hanging around.


----------



## lacks focus (Sep 28, 2008)

I've used Wilson Staff Smartcores for a while, but in all honesty, I'm not sure they're any smarter than any other ball out there.

Craig in Indy


----------

